# iPhone + Entourage Sent Mail Problems...



## lowrider925 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi there!

Having problems with my iphone and Entourage. Everytime i send an email from iPhone, the sent box in the iphone is fine. But when i look into the sent box of Entourage, it shows weird characters (encrypted characters). This only happens when i send an email using iphone. When i send an email from Entourage, the sent box is fine....

This is in a Exchange server setup.


----------



## lowrider925 (Sep 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi lowrider925: See if this helps.


----------

